# AT 40 coming to the 80s channel 12/24. Premieres 1/2 as a regular series



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

I heard Bruce Kelly said this morning that this would premiere 12/24 as a marathon On 1/2 it premieres as a regular series. 
I can't remember the times for both dates, though


----------



## DelphiDave (Nov 30, 2002)

Hopefully it will replace that moronic "toejam".


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

What kinda 'toe'?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Is Casey Kasem going to be daily now?


----------



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I've heard the same countdown 3 times already since they started the Casey Kasem. I agree, it would be a superb replacement for "ToeJam"..


----------



## DelphiDave (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A1cntrler _
> *I've heard the same countdown 3 times already since they started the Casey Kasem. I agree, it would be a superb replacement for "ToeJam".. *


AM reception in the Holland Tunnel would be a superb replacement for "toejam". And while we're on the topic, Heidi Selexa hopefully is next on the "hit list". They already lost the babbling morons on '70s, I hope she's next.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DelphiDave _
> *
> AM reception in the Holland Tunnel would be a superb replacement for "toejam". *


:lol:


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

NO!!!! I hate Casey Kasem. He makes me sick.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

AJ, I'm not a big fan of Casey Kasem either, he's OK I guess.
Actually I've been listening to alot of the 70's on 7, I can't really comment on the "toejam" because I haven't heard that either.

I am looking forward to hearing the 80's on 8 when programming returns to normal after these holidays. Scott G was nice enough a couple months back to broadcast us (DBSTalk Staff) the 80's on 8 for a couple of days and I really enjoyed it.


----------

